#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  UBIQUITI AIRMAX BASESTATION AM-5G19-120 19DBI 120º 5GHZ ou nanostaion m5 16 dbi

## reim25

olá pessoal, sou novo no forum e gostaria de tirar algumas dúvidas....
estou montando um torre de 3 metros em cima de um prédio para distribuir sinal de internet wireless.

segui a dica de um amigo e comprei um rocket m5 mais a *UBIQUITI AIRMAX BASESTATION AM-5G19-120 19DBI 120º 5GHZ* mencionada no tópico. mas depois fui ver algums comentários que para dentro da cidade não é aconselhável a basestation de 19 dbi e que a nanostation de 16 teria melhor resultado na propagação do sinal.

se alguém puder me ajudar com isso eu agradeço.

----------


## rubem

Mais importante que ler comentários é perguntar a motivação técnica pra cada "opinião" ou "sugestão", não se pode usar achometro.

Antena de 120º receberá ruído do dobro do angulo de um NS que tem antena de 60º de abertura. Mas... existe tanto ruído no local? Em 5,8GHz não tem roteador domestico pra atrapalhar, não é tão comum ter poluição nessa faixa de frequencia.

O numero total de clientes que uma antena de 120º pode atender é maior se a gente fizer de conta que os clientes se espalham de maneira ordenada e equanime ao redor (No mundo real isso raramente existe). Digamos que um Rocket M consiga atender com qualidade total 60 clientes de 1 a 20Mbps, numa antena de 120º talvez você tenha 80 clientes naquele angulo. Já um NS talvez consiga 40 clientes de perfis similares, logo teria "possibilidade teorica" de atender mais clientes nos mesmos 120º.

Outro problema de antenas de angulos abertos demais é a conexão ruim de um cliente atrapalha a boa conexão dos outros. Mas isso também pode ocorrer com NS, esses 3 dB de diferença no ganho tornariam o SNR pior pra esse cliente, o "nível" do atrapalhamento pode ser maior. Nivelar o nível dos sinais é praticamente impossível no mundo real, o que muda entre antena de 60 ou 120º é a quantidade de clientes atrapalhados por 1 sinal ruim, porque se esse 1 cliente de sinal ruim existir (E eles sempre existem) de qualquer forma terá perda na qualidade das outras conexões. Teria que ver que tipo de instalação terá, se terá apenas instalação em cima de casas sem possibilidade da antena se movimentar (Estaios), sem possibilidade da zona de fresnel ser obstruída (Arvores crescem), e se só fará instalações com uma boa parte da zona de fresnel desobstruída.

Só que... mais canais e roteadores (6 NS ao invez de 3 BS+3RocketM) em uso significa mais ruído proximo, se os NS ficarem todos muito proximo você terá um pouco menos de SNR que com 3 Basestation numa distancia suficiente.

Pelo diagrama de irradiação você verá um ganho variando ao longo dos 120º, variando digamos de 19 a 20dB. Já com os NS o ganho varia mais, de 16 a 19dB. Ou seja, em ambos há variação (Em toda antena há). Isso acaba sendo irrelevante, porque a zona de fresnel de todos os clientes varia, a distancia também, então não adianta absolutamente nada se preocupar com ganho equalizado.

Eu me preocuparia muito mais em ter o maior ganho possível (Basestation 21dB) na faixa dos 5GHz, porque nessa faixa a legislação prevê o uso de baixas potencias no hardware (Mas a Anatel nunca verifica isso, logo esse espector estará tão poluído quanto a faixa de 2,4GHz graças ao jeitinho brasileiro). Nos clientes um NS Loco com sua antena de 8dB pode ficar limitado a uns 1Km da torre se usar NS, infelizmente os míseros 3dB a mais do BS 19dB não dariam muito mais que uns 300m de alcance num mundo hipotético. Pra ter alcance bem maior precisará grades ou discos de 24 a 27dB, pro equipamento do cliente não ficar muito caro (São mais clientes que torres) eu optaria por antenas de maior ganho na torre.

Mas se estiver em local com muita poluição nessa faixa, aí a coisa muda, menos ganho e menor abertura significa SNR maior pra cada conexão individual, mas o custo aumenta de qualquer forma (Mais equipamento).

Lembra também da qualidade da interconexão, colocar 6 NS num switch comum até o roteamento te dará 100Mbps de trafego total, nunca poderá atender 60 clientes simultaneos de digamos 5Mbps com qualidade assim, precisaria conexão direta, ou portas gigabit em switch, ou switch com VLan , enfim, teria uma diferença na parte de baixo, não apenas nas antenas.

(E toda vez que alguem falar coisa tipo "NS é melhor" cobre os 'porques' da afirmação. Alias... pra tudo na vida tem que fazer isso)

----------


## acls

rubem, Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite. Atenderia 25 Clientes? Obrigado.

----------


## rubem

> rubem, Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite. Atenderia 25 Clientes? Obrigado.


Eita, um tópico de 2 anos atrás.

Bom, 25 simultaneos por Rocket M5 dá sim, se o ambiente não for tão poluído (Vai ter que achar uma faixa de 20MHz pra cada um meio limpa). 25 simultaneos de 5Mbps vai depender do consumo deles, se forem todos os nojentos gammers e adolescentes que consomem banda alta o dia todo vai ser difícil, mas provavelmente vai ter meia duzia com consumo significativo, e no máximo uns 20Mbps de banda agregada circulando pra 25 simultâneos.

(E se for 25 pagantes é mais tranquilo ainda, deve ter 10 a 15 conectados simultaneamente, não mais que isso)

De qualquer forma quem vai dar a qualidade total pra isso não é o hardware mas sim a instalação nos clientes, se tiver antena encostada em telhado (Só 1 palmo acima), com objetos na zona de fresnel, ou com visada parcial, vai ter conexão ruim com qualquer equipamento, de R$ 200 ou de R$ 20 mil.

----------


## acls

Obrigado.

----------


## Ericoly

kkkk Fiz duas perguntas entao vo excluir essa

----------


## Ericoly

Cara queria uma ajudar 

Minha duvida em relação ao que voce falo é ? 

1 - Queria saber se é melhor uma basestation de 120 grau ou 90 grau ? 

2 - quero fazer um provedor para atender cliente até no maximo 1 km de distancias no maximo 40 clientes na basestation com velocidades de 1 a 3 megas. 

3 - No caso seria uma basestation 120 g cobrindo a area um pequeno pedaço do bairro e nos clientes usarei a loco 5 aquelas antiga mesmo como os enlaces nao vai ser mas que 1 km vou usar essas mesmo loco 5 

4 - a duvida é como esses cliente vao esta de 100 metros a 800 metros perto da basstation seria bom eu usar uma de 120 g 19 dbi ou 90 g 16 dbi lembrando eles eles os clientes estarao muito perto da basestation

----------


## rubem

Você é que tem que saber se seus clientes estão num ângulo que um setorial de 90° cobre, ou se precisa uma setorial de 120°.

Uma setorial de 90° atende um quarto de círculo, corta uma pizza em 4 pedaços e verá o que uma setorial 90° atende.
Um setorial de 120° atende um terço de um círculo, corta uma pizza em 3 pedaços e verá o que uma setorial de 120° atende.

O básico é:


Pega um mapa da sua vizinhança no Google Earth e veja se a maioria dos clientes fica num ângulo que uma setorial de 90° atende:


Ou se precisa uma setorial de 120°


Agora, usar Nanostation Loco5, aquela velharia que NÃO faz MIMO, não faz sentido usar um setorial dupla-polarização!

Se vai usar Nanostation 5, Nanostation Loco5, ou Airgrid, elas operam só com 1 chain em 1 polarização, é desperdício demais pagar R$ 1400 por setorial de dupla-polarização se vai usar só uma polarização. Tem setorial de polarização simples MUITO mais em conta, digamos 
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...bi-aquario-_JM

(Tem setoriais pol. simples da L-com, Oiwtech, várias marcas tinham isso no passado. *No passado*. Polarização simples (Que os Nanostation sem M, e os Airgrid usam) é coisa do passado. Nanostation Loco5 é mais barato porque Loco *M*5 porque é estoque encalhado de produto velho, ele não é mais fabricado desde 2010, o Loco M5 entrou no mercado em 2009 ainda, ou seja, até o Loco M5 já é velho, imagina o Loco5! Comprar isso novo hoje não compensa)


Um Nanostation Loco *M*5 (Produto 100% diferente de um Nanostation Loco5) tem polarização dupla, com ele operando a 18dBm de potência, fixo em MCS12, em 800m ele vai chegar numa setorial 16dBi de 120° com sinal entre -59 e -66dBm. É sinal muito bom pra esse data rate.

Pra saber nível de sinal calcula aqui:
http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/

O cálculo do exemplo:


Só lembra que a setorial tem 16dBi de ganho só no ponto de maior ganho reto na frente. Conforme vai pras bordas o ganho cai em meia potência (13dBi, já que a cada 3dB o sinal dobra) até lá pelos 80°, e depois disso chega a 10dBi (1/4 de potência, ou seja, cai mais 3dB, logo, metade da metade). Essa informação está no datasheet da antena, tem o diagrama de irradiação que mostra isso, só tem que tirar um tempo pra ver bem ele, entender ele.

Se usar o Loco5 velho, vai ter que usar modo A (De 1999), e com esse sinal vai poder usar data rate de 36Mbps, que em PTMP mal permite vender mais que uns 12 ou 13Mbps agregado. Usando polarização dupla, em MCS12 com 20MHz (Logo, usando modo N) dá pra entregar 25Mbps agregado tranquilo (Desde que todos os clientes tenham zona de Fresnel totalmente limpa. Cliente sem visada não pode ser atendido nem que seja da família, ele degrada demais a qualidade da rede em geral, pra ter rede boa tem que NEGAR clientes sem visada perfeita, se sair atendendo todo mundo não tem nenhum hardware de R$ 3 mil que faça milagre).


Mas vocês tem que parar de desenterrar tópicos velhos, em 2013 o mundo era diferente, tinha duzias de antenas setoriais de polarização simples a venda, hoje tem opções muito boas por preço ótimo tipo Intelbras APC 5M-90, Ubiquiti Litebeam AC AP, e a que eu mais gosto pelo preço: SXT SA5, são soluções com rádio e antena integrados, por preço muuuuuito menor que digamos RocketM5+Basestation. E pra iniciante eu NÃO recomendo começar com setorial cara porque o que iniciante mais faz é cagada em cliente, instala antena a 1 palmo do telhado, com zona de Fresnel parcial logo na saída, instala uma duzia assim, aí a qualidade da rede não fica boa por mais caro que seja o equipamento. Recomendo não gastar tudo com equipamento na torre, mas sim com instalações nos clientes, CPE alta e com zona de Fresnel perfeita (E não atender o cliente se não puder ter visada perfeita). Vai que com o tempo você descobre que é cidade ou bairro com árvores demais.

(Aqui onde moro árvore tem 15m pra cima, as casas mal passam de 8m na parte mais alta, então nem colocando mastro gigantesco de 6m acima disso ficaria mais alto que as árvores, nem que a torre do provedor tivesse 70m de altura! É muito mais efetivo ter diversas torres menores pra todo canto, com Omnitik ou SXT Sa5 isso fica mais barato. Se for bairro residencial plano sem prédios nem árvores, aí é outra estória, pode apostar todas as fichas numa única torre)

----------


## Ericoly

Legal a resposta valeu 

1º Eu coloquei uma Nano M5 de AP estou com 6 clientes com Loco5 pregadas nelas e esta funcionando 1 mês sem problemas.

2º Estou vendendo planos de no máximo 2 megas em cada loco5 e os enlaces estão bom chegando 2 megas de boas e os clientes nao estao mas que 1 km como falei 

3º Eu quero usar a basestation porque pelas pesquisa que fiz a Linha UBNT ainda são as melhores do mercado e realmente desenterrar essas loco 5 é difícil mas cara eu nao tenho como investi nas loco M5 e a M5 sao muitos caras para meus padrões e incrivel que pareça essas Loco5 estão funcionando bem com os firmware atualizados e funcionando bem 

4º Entao cara mas eu perguntei sobre 120 ou 90 porque ? 

- Segundo algumas pesquisas com antenas basestation de 120 ou 90 queria saber como ficaria ganho para enlaces com clientes muitos perto vao ser no maximo 1 km não sei se uma base de 120 fica bom entendeu era isso mas a área de cobertura seria pequena mesmo 

- No lugar que eu vou instalar e um morro a visada seria eu no topo do morro e os cliente abaixo delas antes terei que inclinar ela um pouco para baixo a basestation e as instalçoes nos clientes sera facil porque
- qualquer lugar que eu colocar as loco5 tenho visada limpissima cara sem arvores sem prédio sem nada como falei to no alto e os pessoal no baixo entendeu mas a cobertura de 120 grau seria mesmo um pedaço do bairro belez vo manda a foto mas essa topologia acho que funcionar ja fiz com a nano M5 e ta rodando uma beleza kkk

Em relação ao equipamento cara so posso usar loco5 kk mas cara eles sao bons falar verdade eu ativando o airmax na M5 parece que ocila entao eu deixo desativado talvez porque elas sao velhas né ai nao fica legal com airmax ativado só isso que tem problemas


Na foto o X e aonde eu vo colocar o basestation e o resto do bairro e esse pedaço ta sendo loteado tem mas casa e um pessoal de classe baixa entao para 2 megas vou cobra 60 reais
https://under-linux.org/images/misc/paperclip.png Miniaturas de Anexoshttps://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1464530444

----------

